# Polaris 850xp Plow Options



## dozerpilot (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been looking at plow set ups for my 850xp, and I'm more confused then ever. I was looking at the glacier 2 setup from polaris. I don't have a winch yet, and I don't think I want the kit from polaris. I want a Warn xt30 winch, but I hear polaris won't sell just the mount. So I was looking at the KFI mount, but I'm hearing that they aren't compatible with the Glacier plow mount. Searches on the web aren't turning up many other options for 850xp plow mounts. So now I wonder if I should be looking for some sort universal plow set up, or just suck it up and buy the Polaris RT30 winch kit so I can use the glacier. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

My polaris dealer sold me just the glacier 2 mount with the 60" razor blade for mine, for $500. (I already had a winch) Any winch should work with the glaicer 2 mount. I don't have a polaris winch on mine.


----------



## dozerpilot (Sep 25, 2009)

Chase88, what kind of winch mount are you using? The KFI website said that thier winch mount was not compatible with the glacier 2 plow mount. It isn't really a winch issue as it is a winch mount issue. Word is that the Glacier plow mount somehow attaches to the Polaris winch mount? Buying the Polaris winch kit would be the easy solution, but they only offer the Warn RT30 kit that includes the mounting kit. I don't want to pay OEM prices for it, especially when I really want the XT30. I wish Polaris would just sell thier winch mount by itself.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have an 08 sportsman 800 and I bought the mount from polaris and got a different winch.
Your dealer should be able to sell you the polaris mount for the 850xp with out the winch.
I bought my mount for $48 just the mount no winch. You should be able to get the polaris mount and put the winch you want on it and use the glacier 2 plow. If you would like me to ask my dealer about it let me know.


----------



## dozerpilot (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Chase, I'll talk to my dealer. He was going to make me a "good" deal on a winch, but they were out of them. I just had to go looking around comparing winches on the web, and now I have my heart set on the XT30, which Polaris doesn't offer. Maybe the dealer be able to sell just the mount. Thanks again.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

No problem.Hey let us know what you find out.


----------

